# Oregon To decriminalize



## FUM (Jan 7, 2010)

For sure!!! Last night on the NEWS they said that Oregon wants to decriminalize MJ for EVERYONE. That's gonna be a first for sure. I really think that we're READY for it also. This is going to be so cool. Just imagine.... Peace out


----------



## meds4me (Jan 7, 2010)

Guess where I'm moving too !


----------



## viper1951 (Jan 7, 2010)

Washington should be next as they are hurting for money to spend  a good thing for us  glad to hear about Oregon normally Washington follows cali and Oregon  on everything   great news  thanks Guys


----------



## meds4me (Jan 7, 2010)

Viper i hope so...still i'm moving to the oregon coast sometime this coming summer / fall. Born and raised here and time for some new horizon 's ~


----------



## DonJones (Jan 7, 2010)

Viper.

We already have a pre-filed bill in the Washington legislature to decriminalize small amounts of MJ, I believe it is under 40 grams, but I don't remember that for sure.  Also, what the particular details of the pre-filed bill are isn't real important because it will be changed many times before it is passed, if it ever is.

Check these link for details.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50739 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50395 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50395

So at this time we are actually ahead of OR.  Probably not for long though.

Great smoking.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 7, 2010)

this is good news indeed... lets hope WA follows suit right behind.


----------



## ishnish (Jan 7, 2010)

i hope the trend works its way up to Alaska...
:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

shoot, I will have to go visit my sil now...


----------



## brandoom (Jan 7, 2010)

Washington, Oregon, Cali. First states to decriminalize, I predict. West coast will become (already is starting to) the new Potopia. 

Just gotta hope. and sign. Hope and sign.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahaha guys, fingers crossed for you. You've got a long way to catch up, though - EVERYTHING is decriminalised here. :hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 7, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Hahaha guys, fingers crossed for you. You've got a long way to catch up, though - EVERYTHING is decriminalised here. :hubba:


even chicken sex ?


----------



## ishnish (Jan 7, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> even chicken sex ?


... I'm still on probation for that...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 8, 2010)

lol....


----------



## nvthis (Jan 8, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> ... I'm still on probation for that...


 
Yeah, you gotta be real careful with chickens 'cause they'll talk:doh:


----------



## FUM (Jan 8, 2010)

Just give them chickie weed to keep them quiet.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't understand...if they are going to decrim, why not just make it legal, and then they can tax it and make money for the state...or is this just baby steps to the final goal?  Congrats Oragonians!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I don't understand...if they are going to decrim, why not just make it legal, and then they can tax it and make money for the state...or is this just baby steps to the final goal?  Congrats Oragonians!


just steps....the only down side to this type of legalization is what happens to us growers? I will always rather grow my own then buy it from a govt. regulated vendor. Will growing weed have the same punishment as lets say bootlegging moonshine? Which that can land you in federal prison.
would it be better just to have legalization without taxation? Or will it be like tobacco you can grow your own... Nope i think if they do go a route it will be regulated like liqour...not beer.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 8, 2010)

Mutt said:
			
		

> just steps....the only down side to this type of legalization is what happens to us growers? I will always rather grow my own then buy it from a govt. regulated vendor. Will growing weed have the same punishment as lets say bootlegging moonshine? Which that can land you in federal prison.
> would it be better just to have legalization without taxation? Or will it be like tobacco you can grow your own... Nope i think if they do go a route it will be regulated like liqour...not beer.


that's what i fear.
i honestly don't want to see it legalized if it's going to still be against the law to grow my own.
it'll be nice that when you're out, you could run to the store for a pack. but having that as the only legal option is not what i would want.

i want the plant not classed any different than an apple tree.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah Mutt's got the right logic I reckon.

Here, nobody knew what would happen. So what did happen? Nothing, really. It is still prohibited for a store to sell papers for instance even though I can walk about with half a lid of weed perfectly freely. Crazy.

But the problem is that the weed market is controlled by really awful ppl. This is why I don't buy street weed. Well there are other reasons of course. But if I wanted to, I would have to drive into a really badass area, look for a corner store with one or more hookers outside, and it's a serious risk because there's going to be types hanging about with guns. For a middle-class person to go into one of those areas is a risk of getting kidnapped let alone anything else.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 8, 2010)

So it ocurred to me, how to stop the situation where the narcos control the business? I can only see one way, and that is for government stores to sell MJ over the counter, probably like the way CA has decriminalised it, except it would HAVE TO be government stores because otherwise, anyone trying to open a dispensary like in CA would immediately be up against the narcos and nobody would take the risk. The word "Zetas" comes to mind.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I don't understand...if they are going to decrim, why not just make it legal, and then they can tax it and make money for the state...or is this just baby steps to the final goal? Congrats Oragonians!


because the words "government" and "stupid bunghole" mean the same thing...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 8, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Yeah Mutt's got the right logic I reckon.
> 
> Here, nobody knew what would happen. So what did happen? Nothing, really. It is still prohibited for a store to sell papers for instance even though I can walk about with half a lid of weed perfectly freely. Crazy.
> 
> But the problem is that the weed market is controlled by really awful ppl. This is why I don't buy street weed. Well there are other reasons of course. But if I wanted to, I would have to drive into a really badass area, look for a corner store with one or more hookers outside, and it's a serious risk because there's going to be types hanging about with guns. For a middle-class person to go into one of those areas is a risk of getting kidnapped let alone anything else.


dangit man!!! where the heck do you live ? trinidad ?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

I think leaf must be living where "joe" went after he gunned his ol lady down?


----------

